# Fishing Team Jersey Dye Sub on Vapor Micro



## Tony_Sunshine (Dec 10, 2009)

Well i think we're finally getting the hang of this. Artwork prep is getting better, able to produce colors we like, the heat transfers are going well and our customers are responding to this style shirt. Without seeing and touching the shirt though, no one is interested. There seems to be a real stigma attached to polyester. We're going to be producing more samples for them to see and touch. We're using these samples also to demonstrate the differences between dye sub and other print methods. "Couldn't do this before, no we can."

We're also working with SK Mfg. to produce flat sheets that we'll be cutting and sewing which allows us to cross seams with our art with no blank areas due to folds. Also allows us to do long sleeve shirts. SK has some great fabrics from Fisher Textiles that are made specifically for digital printing. Without help from SK we would be lost, they've guided us every step of the way and we're grateful. Looking forward to more projects, very exciting!


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Wow! Looks good!


----------



## GAW (Jan 11, 2010)

I just want to say that I really appreciate your post! It is very helpful to use new guys when you can actually see the finish product. Plus I just love to see everyones work very inspiring


----------



## JaeAmera (Dec 25, 2006)

Great Job Tony!!

Jae


----------



## Tony_Sunshine (Dec 10, 2009)

I wanted to say thanks for all the kind words. i'm excited to be a part of this forum and firmly believe that we all benefit from sharing our experiences. I don't want to be trying to solve a problem that Chris or Jae have already figured out. And hope that my stumbles and fumbles might save someone else some time. Thanks.


----------



## JaeAmera (Dec 25, 2006)

Don't ever worry about sharing your info Tony. Speaking for myself, I learn something new daily 

Jae


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

Very nice work, Tony!

Absolutely true, Jae - I also feel like there's something new to learn every day, no matter how long you are in the biz


----------



## EddieM (Jun 29, 2009)

Looks real good. 
I have been spending some time now with my Dye Sub system and have some cool designs i like and some pressed now to.
I will post some photos soon i want to make a lot more first and them take a day taking photos of them all..
Just got the colors matching right tonight very happy with how it looks.

The DyeTrans Full image _Towels_ look fantastic almost hate to see someone use it as a towel looks like it should be hung on the wall.
I have to order some more.

You could make some fishing towels if you are not all ready.


----------



## Tony_Sunshine (Dec 10, 2009)

Can't wait to see those photos. I'll have to check out those towels, that's a great idea.

So now that you have your colors doing well, is there a big difference between what you see on your computer screen vs. what prints? We are not printing our own transfers yet. What printer/ink combo do you use?


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

We have a wonderful towel in stock


----------



## EddieM (Jun 29, 2009)

Hay Tony

What i am using is

First off a very good pro monitor a NEC 2690 that is callabrated using the Spectraview software from NEC around $1500 but it is a super monitor and nice and large. Using a uncallabrated monitor i think would be a big problem for anyone doing this kind of work. I am a photographer so we have to have that as we order a ton of prints from photo labs and want to make sure whet we see when editing is what we get back in prints from the lab. it is set for RGB color not wide gamut that the monitor also supports. You do not want to use a wide gamut setting when printing in RGB or you will see the wrong brightness and saturation of colors and it will not print that way.

The printer i am using is the newer Ricoh GX7000 with the extra bypass tray i can print up to 13x19 for making a small towel and for 12x12 photo items.
I am new at this but now but i now have my colors looking like what i see on my monitor.

I will take a few quick photos and post them today.
I will be making a lot of designs and printing and pressing over then next few weeks. We are making things for brides and weddings so are using a lot of reds, pinks, blues, yellows.
We also have a rhinestone system and can cut vinyl for shirts and what ever.

We have a 16x20 swing away George Knight press and their hat press as well. The hat press is still unopened in the box have not got to the hats yet.

I picked up most everything at Conde we are not far from them so i drove over and picked up most everything.
The Rhinestone system i got from ACS buying it from Sandy a member here that gives a lot of support helping you get it all going and working right. Conde also offers great support with everything i have needed help with.

I will say the more i get into this the more i like it.

If we can get our sales going i will end up with another press a very large one and a larger wide printer so we can make 30x40 photo items.

With photography i felt like printing prints was like printing money and i see that this can be looked at the same way but you can use the same design over and over for years.


----------



## EddieM (Jun 29, 2009)

Tony i posted some photos of what i made in a new post you can check it out.


----------



## GAW (Jan 11, 2010)

Looks great Eddie thanks for the pics


----------



## People Print (Jan 31, 2010)

Looks awsome. Are you getting blowout around your design or is that intended? 
People Print
[email protected]
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sc3Un1WgjrA[/media]


----------



## Tony_Sunshine (Dec 10, 2009)

Arnel, that is part of the design, a flame effect actually.


----------

